

Show HN: Writing and Publishing Made Simple - akweon
https://www.lacunabooks.com

======
everlost
Nice idea. Wonder if it's responsive to touch devices... would be great to be
able to write books for ipad this easily.

~~~
akweon
Thanks! HTML version is not using media queries explicitly, but it's readable
on ipad. EPUB probably works better on smaller devices.

